# Flamingo advice/guide please?



## Blackburn (Nov 20, 2019)

Heading out for 3 nights at the chickees this friday and just looking for some advice on where to find some tarpon , redfish , or snook. I have a 16' flats skiff with a big gas tank. Or if anybody can recommend a good motivated guide. 'thanks


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 14, 2014)

Bob Lemay!


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Lemay.


----------



## JacobPamyz (Dec 30, 2019)

OP, send me a PM when you get a chance. 

Thanks.


----------



## got1on (Jun 24, 2019)

Capt. Bob Lemay would be a great choice!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Bob would be really good. You can reach him at 954.435.5666. Some others to try: Ryan Booth, Deep South Fishing Charters 305.606.4551; Captain Benny Blanco, Fishing Flamingo 305.431.9915. Good luck!


----------



## Ron_D (May 5, 2013)

Captain Mark Giacobba at https://www.gladesoutfitters.com/


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

And, should have mentioned Captain Alonzo Stillo of Tidesright Charters. 954.684.2705. He'll put you on fish as well.


----------

